# Fitness for all



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

Everybody already knows it's important to be physically fit when SHTF...here is what the American College of Sports Medicine (the authority in exercise science in my opinion) recommends (at a minimum) for EVERYBODY. This can be done by mostly everyone, and takes only minutes a day and minimal equipment (could be done with no equipment using biometrics).

* 1 set, 8-12 reps, of 8-10 different exercises 2-3 days per week. 

I have a degree in exercise physiology, and health/nutrition. I am happy to help anybody with questions or problems just shoot me a pm or post on the message board.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I try diligently to do two six minute miles a week, twice a week I go much slower, and all such runs are just the start of a 60 minte run then walk.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

How many calories does eating a small child burn?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

I kid


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BigWavePrep said:


> ..I have a degree in exercise physiology, and health/nutrition. I am happy to help anybody with questions or problems just shoot me a pm or post on the message board.


As a matter of interest what are your views on vegetarianism? Veggies say the human body doesn't need meat.
Personally I'm a meat-eater and I feel empty without it


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

It is possible to have a balanced diet without meat, but difficult. One has to import non local products or take drastic measures in a lot of cases to do what a simple venison steak over a campfire does naturally. 

Interestingly, I recently read a free kindle book on frugal housekeeping written during the height of the rationing period of WWII. There, the push was that eating "some" vegetables could be OK for the body. That thought was rather alien to our modern way of thinking, as it was 180 degrees opposite of what we preach now.


----------



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> As a matter of interest what are your views on vegetarianism? Veggies say the human body doesn't need meat.
> Personally I'm a meat-eater and I feel empty without it


Mostly opinion here but these are some of my views on the subject. Saying the human body doesn't need meat is a tue statement. But, IMO you need to have some animal protein, along with a variety of other food sources (veggies, fruits, nuts, legumes, etc) to not be deficient in any essential vitamins, minerals, etc. Ammio acids could also be overlooked but easily consumed in cheeses, nuts, and specific veggies that are high in AA. One thing that is overlooked quite often, for women in particular is iron levels. Red meat is the best way to get iron into your body but another good way for those who don't eat meat is cereals fortified with iron.

A lot of thought has to go into being vegetarian, how far does the person want to take it? It's going to be a lot harder and take a lot more effort and particularness (dunno if thats a word) if somebody is going full vegan. On the other hand, if you allow eggs, milk, cheese, gelitan, etc. your diet will be a lot easier to maintain and provide a lot more nutrients compared to the person eating vegan.

Supplements are a choice for those going all veggie...but then you are ingesting something that is not approved by the FDA, and also they may test on animals so I'm not sure a vegetarian would accept that. By eating a balanced diet (meat included) there isn't a reason to supplement (medical reasons aside).

Bottom line is that if you look at human physiology, we are made to eat meat. If individuals are against eating meat because of their treatment or slaughtering methods, I suggest killing your own animal via hunting.

Here's a little joke: How do you know if someone is a vegan???..............wait 5 minutes and they'll tell you!

Oh, and personally I eat meat, a lot of it. Just had a burger last night. Delicious.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

My primary office is 45 miles from my home from where all my prep plans begin. In January this year, I made it a New Year's Resolution to walk at least 10k steps per day (about 5 miles) with days where I peg much higher amounts such as 25k. No excuses, I've made it 3 and a1/2 months. To keep my lazy self honest? I use my Fitbit Tracker.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BigWavePrep said:


> ..Bottom line is that if you look at human physiology, we are made to eat meat..


Yeah if we ignore what our body is telling us what it wants, we're asking for trouble. In my cycling club days it was unthinkable to go on a long slog without a small rucksack full of stuff including fruit, chocolate, salad sandwiches, pork pies, sausage rolls etc.
Incidentally our Jewish friends don't eat pork and I wonder if that's why there's a higher incidence of Crohn's Disease (inflammation of the gut) among the Jewish population.
Also, Linda McCartney, Davy Jones, Maurice Gibb, Robin Gibb and Donna Summer were all veggies who died young. (The Gibbs both developed colorectal cancer) and now Angelina Jolie has ditched her vegan diet because she's fed up of being ill.

Furthermore a veterinarian wrote in the paper that veggies sometimes bring in their pet dogs and cats with dull coats and listlessness, and it turns out they've been feeding their pets a non-meat diet (pet shops sell it specially), how cruel is that?

As for the "moral" thing, this Bible verse gives us the green light to eat meat- 
God said-* "Everything that lives and moves will be food for you. Just as I gave you the green plants, I now give you everything" (Genesis 9:3) *
(Later he temporarily banned certain stuff for a while possibly because of livestock disease)


----------



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

Whew, I don't think about it that much I couldn't tell you one person that I know who is vegetarian, but all great points. 

As for the people feeding their pups a meatless diet, thats just wrong, those animals have no voice. I was actually researching the raw diet for dogs (I'm bringing home a pup in a few weeks). I'm not going to do it but it's where their diet consists of raw meat and sometimes organs...which is the total opposite of what they were doing but more on par with how nature intended.


----------



## BigWavePrep (Apr 13, 2013)

Southern Dad said:


> My primary office is 45 miles from my home from where all my prep plans begin. In January this year, I made it a New Year's Resolution to walk at least 10k steps per day (about 5 miles) with days where I peg much higher amounts such as 25k. No excuses, I've made it 3 and a1/2 months. To keep my lazy self honest? I use my Fitbit Tracker.


Nice! Pedometers like fitbit are a great way to keep track, stay honest, but also a great way to get motivated by trying to up the count continually. Keep up the good work it'll pay off!


----------



## Bert (Jul 3, 2013)

“The sighted have to come into the blind world,” says disability health and fitness market analyst Matt Grigorieff, a 2011 Berkeley grad and the driving strength at the back a new campus program called Fitness for All, of which the goal ball class is one part.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paintedpony said:


> i'm a veggie and i have chickens for eggs and goats for dairy, as well as a horse for transport and dogs for security. i have eggs and milk with veggies and grains everyday and i feel fine, have a burly physique and do hard labor daily. any animals that need to be culled feed my dogs who do need the meat. the more you own, the more it owns you. a single acre of veg protien can feed a family of 4 for a year while an acres worth of beef burgers offer only a days worth of food for the same family. if you eat meat, you need so much more land and effort - especially if you do things manually. a single horse produces a full wheelbarrow of manure a day. scything food for that horse and 3 goats requires about 2 hours a day - nevermind accumulating enough for the winter. what about grain? ever tried to harvest that without big machines to help? 20 chickens need 2 coffee can scoops of grain (preferably sprouted) per day. there is a reason that the bulk of humanity (mostly 3rd world) are actually vegetarian - they cannot afford meat nor do they have the land to support it - and of course, if life is cherished then why kill without need? i think it is ultimately greed that is the downfall of humanity, i choose not to be greedy and live a modest life.


I just ate a ribeye.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just saw a similar post somewhere else. I say don't mess with old guys, we're too told to to run, too old for hand to hand, and we shoot first! Although I do believe in trying to stay fit.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I work out about every evening. Leg lifts-putting my feet up on the ottoman, curls- generally 12 oz. weights but when I'm really feeling like pushing it I opt for tall boys and generally have a great dinner consisting of lots of MEAT. Then at bed time there may be some pushups involved if I'm lucky! There is a place for all God's animals and it's right next to the mashed taters and brown gravy!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Doing the Reptilicus workout right now.::clapping::


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I got this body lifting weights, 12 oz. at a time


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

paintedpony said:


> i'm a veggie and i have chickens for eggs and goats for dairy, as well as a horse for transport and dogs for security. i have eggs and milk with veggies and grains everyday and i feel fine, have a burly physique and do hard labor daily. any animals that need to be culled feed my dogs who do need the meat. the more you own, the more it owns you. a single acre of veg protien can feed a family of 4 for a year while an acres worth of beef burgers offer only a days worth of food for the same family. if you eat meat, you need so much more land and effort - especially if you do things manually. a single horse produces a full wheelbarrow of manure a day. scything food for that horse and 3 goats requires about 2 hours a day - nevermind accumulating enough for the winter. what about grain? ever tried to harvest that without big machines to help? 20 chickens need 2 coffee can scoops of grain (preferably sprouted) per day. there is a reason that the bulk of humanity (mostly 3rd world) are actually vegetarian - they cannot afford meat nor do they have the land to support it - and of course, if life is cherished then why kill without need? i think it is ultimately greed that is the downfall of humanity, i choose not to be greedy and live a modest life.


Now correlate that statement with the incidence of diseases in the 3rd world countries ever hear of protein deficient anemia.


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

I believe there is an actual term for the type of diet you mentioned, ofalactic(sp?) but it's actually a rather healthy diet for the main part. And that acre of land can be used well if you do it right, American Indians grew beans up shoots of corn with squash at its base. It saved time and energy, not to mention that the three plants put nutrients into the ground that each other plant needs. The corn stalk provides the place the beans needed to climb squash supported the stalks and the plants all lived in multiple layers of symbiosis. Even still they ate fish and meat eggs and other things harder to keep stocked as a nomad. So it all comes down to knowing your own life style, what grows wild and heartiest where you live. Because no matter what, you need to eat to have energy for those day to day tasks, and most of them aren't even gathering or preparing your food.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm in pretty good shape for a 37 year old. I exercise for many reasons but most of all is because I enjoy being able to do physical activities with ease. I'm a pretty decent runner and do a lot of weight lifting too. I have my ups and downs during the seasons when I'm in better shape than I look. I can't help it but I like to eat, especially meat. I am striving to improve my diet but I don't ever see myself becoming a vegan or anything close to it. I think being a vegan is an attempt to reverse evolution. I'm okay if others choose to do it, after all my descendents will benefit from having another protein source after they evolve back to the bottom of the food chain. :-D if anyone here likes to lift weights I highly recommend the Arnold Schwarzenegger Blue print program.


----------



## Eva Alla (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah! I think everything has it's value and all food (including meat) have their contribution to our overall health. It's just a matter of how you respond to it, and how much of it you consume. I know very once in a while some people stay away from meats, fats and carbs and only eat fruits and veggies for say 14 days or something because it's supposed to be some type of cleanse to help get rid of toxins... I don't know about that I've never tried it cos I love my meat! lol! I'm not a big meat eater but I like to have that flavor in my food, sometimes I even crave it:lol:
and I love that Genesis reference!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BigWavePrep said:


> ... compared to the person eating vegan.


I am not morally, or otherwise, opposed to eating vegans.
The meat might be a bit sinewy, but a nice long slow basting can make it tolerable.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> As a matter of interest what are your views on vegetarianism? Veggies say the human body doesn't need meat.
> Personally I'm a meat-eater and I feel empty without it


 The problem with vegans or vegetarians is they have to take a lot of supplements for what they do not get eating meat or products that come from animals(because it is inhumane) So in a SHTF scenario you would have to have 20+ years of supplements saved up.

I am pretty much a vegetarian, the cow eats the greens, I eat the cow, circle of life baby.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Innkeeper said:


> I am pretty much a vegetarian, the cow eats the greens, I eat the cow, circle of life baby.


"There's been a mistake. You've accidentally given me the food that my food eats."
--Ron Swanson


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was born an omnivore so I eat anything that doesn't try to eat me first - and there are exceptions to that rule :twisted:

I like fruits and vegetables but I also like meat - fish, pork, poultry, beef, venison and bear along with the smaller critters of the lakes, streams, plains and forest.

Some of the more "exotic" meats are snails, slugs, frogs, snake, grasshoppers, squirrels, grubs and worms.
some of the more "exotic veggies and fruits are salmon berries, cattail root and seed pods, arrowroot, thistles, and maple bark.

Just a quick thought on wild berries - for those of you who live where Oregon grape grows it is an excellent treatment for skin and fungal infections (even psoriasis) and I have successfully used it for reflux. It is supposed to be an anti-fungal and antibiotic.


----------

